# Michelle Hunziker - Busen rutscht raus - 1 x Collage



## Rambo (8 Mai 2012)




----------



## Vespasian (8 Mai 2012)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Bond (8 Mai 2012)

schöner Busenrutscher
danke


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2012)

suuuuuper


----------



## snoopy01 (8 Mai 2012)

sehr schönes Foto!
DANKE!


----------



## Kunigunde (8 Mai 2012)

Lecker! 

Danke vielmals!


----------



## walme (8 Mai 2012)

neuki schrieb:


> Ein nicht gerader schöner Busen,einer nicht geraden hübschen Frau würde ich mal sagen.
> Danke fürs Foto !!


 
*da bin ich gegenteiliger meinung*

*vielen dank für das oops*​


----------



## robsko (8 Mai 2012)

echt super... schönes foto


----------



## Thomy112 (8 Mai 2012)

schönes foto danke dir fürs teilen


----------



## Max100 (8 Mai 2012)

schönes Bild von Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## realsacha (8 Mai 2012)

neuki schrieb:


> Ein nicht gerader schöner Busen,einer nicht geraden hübschen Frau würde ich mal sagen.
> Danke fürs Foto !!




*& Ergänzung: ...einer nicht gerade sehr intelligenten Frau... *



:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Hurenbock99 (8 Mai 2012)

megahammeroberaffentittengeil


----------



## Zanzola (8 Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Romo (8 Mai 2012)

Rambo schrieb:


>



Schön das der Busen rausrutscht.


----------



## desert_fox (8 Mai 2012)

aber hallo, vielen dank!


----------



## Nicci72 (9 Mai 2012)

Früher hat Michelle Hunziker gar kein Bikini-Oberteil gebraucht...


----------



## MetalFan (9 Mai 2012)

Hehe! :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (9 Mai 2012)

Ohne Oberteil wäre es noch viel schöner. Danke für die Collage.


----------



## nettmark (9 Mai 2012)

:::: Danke für diese schönen ......... ::::


----------



## maximus (9 Mai 2012)

Klasse :thx:


----------



## misterright76 (9 Mai 2012)

Klasse Collage, danke :thumbup:


----------



## laluane (9 Mai 2012)

hübscher anblick
vielen dank


----------



## Xander_Summerjam (9 Mai 2012)

Nice Pic! Thanks!


----------



## Kimbo24 (9 Mai 2012)

sehr gut getroffen


----------



## iceman66 (10 Mai 2012)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## icecube11111 (10 Mai 2012)

scheen gemacht, dank dir ^^


----------



## judithbackgammon (10 Mai 2012)

Danke !


----------



## Lone*Star (10 Mai 2012)

Fantastisch :thx: für die Collage!


----------



## Weltenbummler (10 Mai 2012)

Michelle hat ein tollen Busen.


----------



## Verteidiger (10 Mai 2012)

Hoppala


----------



## savvas (10 Mai 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank.


----------



## DAO (13 Mai 2012)

Ein herrliches ooops


----------



## Papap (13 Mai 2012)

Super:thumbup:


----------



## MusterMeier (13 Mai 2012)

nice


----------



## Knightrid3r (13 Mai 2012)

schönes foto, danke schön!


----------



## mainz0505 (14 Mai 2012)

Rambo schrieb:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## Jone (14 Mai 2012)

Sehr geil - Danke für Michelle :drip:


----------



## klaus.franzen (14 Mai 2012)

Da sag ich mal, aber hallo. Danke.


----------



## thommii9 (15 Mai 2012)

so etwas könnte ruhig öfter passieren


----------



## docmorris (21 Mai 2012)

Vielen dank. Hübsche Frau, aber leider kein schöner Busen.


----------



## Schnuller2 (21 Mai 2012)

Top


----------



## martini99 (23 Mai 2012)

Da möchte man doch mitspielen.


----------



## djstewe (24 Mai 2012)

really nice pics


----------



## gunna66 (24 Mai 2012)

Hammer die Frau


----------



## Jack Travise (24 Mai 2012)

thx


----------



## guhrle (25 Mai 2012)

lecker lecker die hunziger


----------



## Papap (25 Mai 2012)

Super Frau


----------



## wonzy82 (25 Mai 2012)

Danke, klasse Bild!


----------



## supisup1 (25 Mai 2012)

Super !!!


----------



## neman64 (25 Mai 2012)

:thx: für die tolle Collage. So etwas möchte ich von Ihr des öferen sehen.


----------



## Kalimero (26 Mai 2012)




----------



## Fass (26 Mai 2012)

Rambo schrieb:


>


tolle fotos macht Hunger auf mehr


----------



## klappstuhl (27 Mai 2012)

Einfach HEISS! Danke


----------



## HerrKarl (27 Mai 2012)

vielen dank!


----------



## boy 2 (27 Mai 2012)

Lecker! Danke für Michelle!


----------



## kure (29 Mai 2012)

super mal was neues


----------



## Grandsenior (29 Mai 2012)

wenn das mal nicht gewollt war.... 
Für mich aber immer noch eine der schönsten Frauen im deutschen Fernsehen.
Abgesehen von der Figur auch noch das schönste lachen.


----------



## frosch9999 (30 Mai 2012)

lecker lecker


----------



## blueeyes1973 (30 Mai 2012)

Geile Frau und (!) geiler Busen!!!


----------



## sasodode (30 Mai 2012)

thx


----------



## scrabby (30 Mai 2012)

besten dank


----------



## Mark151577 (30 Mai 2012)

big nip


----------



## namor66 (4 Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## perusic (5 Juni 2012)

ein Hoch dem Fotografen !


----------



## CmdData (5 Juni 2012)

Tolle Bilder, toller Busen


----------



## king_eddie (5 Juni 2012)

Dankefür das Foto!


----------



## nettmark (6 Juni 2012)

........... mmh, ... Kinder ........ , ................


----------



## sirkingsize (6 Juni 2012)

danke!


----------



## machat (6 Juni 2012)

klasse - Dankeschön


----------



## mcalison (11 Juni 2012)

Wow, dass Michelle sowas noch macht. danke.


----------



## Sunnydragon (11 Juni 2012)

uiuiui


----------



## maxrabe (13 Juni 2012)

lecker lecker


----------



## rf61nbg (29 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Frau, danke


----------



## tori123 (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke dafür, schade, dass bei dieser Szene keine Filmkamera dabei war


----------



## Marc54 (29 Sep. 2012)

:thx: Ja, es lebe die Schwerkraft. Schöne Einsichten


Rambo schrieb:


>


----------



## DeepSpaceNine (29 Sep. 2012)

danke coole bilder


----------



## Runkel1000 (29 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Michelle!


----------



## styxx (29 Sep. 2012)

Sehr hübsch... 
Danke!


----------



## picpac (30 Sep. 2012)

nettes Bild. Allerdings weiß man bei ihr nie, was gewollt ist und was nicht...


----------



## posemuckel (30 Sep. 2012)

Einfach geil!!


----------



## PLuna (30 Sep. 2012)

sowas möchte mann öfter sehen von michelle . Danke dafür


----------



## derthork (30 Sep. 2012)

Na da guckt MANN doch gerne mal hin.


----------



## hugo01 (30 Sep. 2012)

Michelle ist einfach toll! Danke!


----------



## Eisenbeisser (30 Sep. 2012)

Sehr nice, danke


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

vielen dank, das ist saugeil!


----------



## lazarus (1 Okt. 2012)

Mit Iwürdich uch gern planschen :thx:


----------



## lukkitz (2 Okt. 2012)

wow...tolle brüste!


----------



## cs78 (2 Okt. 2012)

ooops 
:thx:


----------



## z3loewe (2 Okt. 2012)

very nice


----------



## mojo4711 (2 Okt. 2012)

Ist ja mal total Hammer. Danke


----------



## dirk717273 (3 Okt. 2012)

Eine wunderschöne Brust!


----------



## Frosch1 (3 Okt. 2012)

Danke! Michelle ist doch immer wieder schön an zu schauen.


----------



## Urmel001 (3 Okt. 2012)

Sieht nach Silikon aus!


----------



## sempf (3 Okt. 2012)

:thx: dafür!


----------



## payko (3 Okt. 2012)

sie ist einfach der hammer... dankesehr dafür


----------



## -joe- (4 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## xxbvbxx (4 Okt. 2012)

danke...


----------



## suade (4 Okt. 2012)

Geiler "Nippelrausrutscher" :thumbup:
wirklich ein wahsinns Traumbody :dancing:

:thx:


----------



## Maik77 (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## shudoh (7 Okt. 2012)

mega geil


----------



## spieler61 (7 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön!!!!!


----------



## mk90 (7 Okt. 2012)

sehr geil!
danke


----------



## pezzode (7 Okt. 2012)

nice titis


----------



## BlackFalcon01 (8 Okt. 2012)

nice one - thanks


----------



## jettawolf (8 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön, danke!


----------



## Andrer (8 Okt. 2012)

Heißer Anblick


----------



## tensai (8 Okt. 2012)

da kann öfter mals was rutschen


----------



## alterego (9 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Collage


----------



## kapm79 (12 Okt. 2012)

geiler schnappsch.


----------



## welcher_name (14 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## ExoAV (14 Okt. 2012)

Na ist da etwas Gummi im Spiel?


----------



## opa66 (14 Okt. 2012)

Nett anzusehen, wie immer


----------



## Motor (15 Okt. 2012)

ja ja so ist das mit der Schwerkraft,danke dafür


----------



## PromiFan (15 Okt. 2012)

Ähm, ich sehe kein Bild! Woran liegt das denn? Würde gern Michelles Busen begutachten


----------



## missouri (15 Okt. 2012)

suuuuuuper  danke


----------



## bk2010 (15 Okt. 2012)

das macht spass


----------



## senseye (15 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder
Danke


----------



## fkkfreunde (16 Okt. 2012)

o danke ein sehr schönes bild


----------



## rolle123 (18 Okt. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

scharfer busen


----------



## Derausdemdorf (26 Okt. 2012)

extrem heiß. :thx:


----------



## Halo1 (26 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## pimplizkit (26 Okt. 2012)

rambo schrieb:


>



lecker tüten:d


----------



## wolgast23 (27 Okt. 2012)

Danke dafür


----------



## tackerecp (27 Okt. 2012)

michele


----------



## atraxx (28 Okt. 2012)

Kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## montreal (28 Okt. 2012)

danke für die bilder


----------



## Summerson72 (28 Okt. 2012)

Eine schöne Handvoll ... danke!


----------



## ingo03 (28 Okt. 2012)

vielen Dank


----------



## GTILenny (28 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön, vielen dank


----------



## Snooby Snoop (28 Okt. 2012)

Rambo schrieb:


>



ist mir völlig neu.. wie konnte ich das nur übersehen :thx:


----------



## marsu57 (28 Okt. 2012)

netter schnappschuss, aber warum 3x dasselbe Bild?


----------



## mave23 (28 Okt. 2012)

Danke für das Foto. Die würde ich auch einpacken


----------



## kleinnico (28 Okt. 2012)

Thanks alot!


----------



## aw2006 (29 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Dregon (29 Okt. 2012)

vielen DANK!


----------



## Ölat (30 Okt. 2012)

Uuuups  danke


----------



## diggi1976 (30 Okt. 2012)

so muss das sein


----------



## affe123 (30 Okt. 2012)

Besten Dank, schöne Bilder


----------



## mahone (2 Nov. 2012)

heisser nippel
i like


----------



## dooley12 (2 Nov. 2012)

wow die michelle. danke


----------



## urmel78 (4 Nov. 2012)

zeig uns mehr michelle !


----------



## pizzaalf (4 Nov. 2012)

nice danke


----------



## Metze88 (4 Nov. 2012)

Wäre eigentlich auch mal was für den Playboy. Man kennt zwar eh fast alles, aber ich guck auch so schon zwei mal hin.


----------



## player007 (4 Nov. 2012)

toll aber wer ist der alte sack da


----------



## huljin (8 Nov. 2012)

wow...klasse bild...


----------



## duplo74 (8 Nov. 2012)

vielen Dank für die tollen bilder!


----------



## Gooofey (9 Nov. 2012)

Es wäre noch schöner, wenn sie wieder das Sonnen so ohne Streifen bevorzugen würde


----------



## Atware (9 Nov. 2012)

Lecker, mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## mamamia (11 Nov. 2012)

Wow. Super.


----------



## nick21055 (11 Nov. 2012)

Rambo schrieb:


>



mehr davon


----------



## guhrle (11 Nov. 2012)

lecker lecker die michelle


----------



## nrQ (11 Nov. 2012)

geiles teil


----------



## Bob Kelso (12 Nov. 2012)

Hehe, danke!


----------



## woodstock777 (12 Nov. 2012)

Gute Arbeit von Eros!:thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## boby1 (12 Nov. 2012)

Danke sehr sexy!


----------



## chrishe1010 (12 Nov. 2012)

heisse zusammenstellung


----------



## locomondo (14 Nov. 2012)

immer geil!


----------



## woba25 (14 Nov. 2012)

Danke dafür


----------



## basti201 (15 Nov. 2012)

wow! sehr sexy


----------



## rwvo (15 Nov. 2012)

Hallo Rambo danko für die schöne Collage. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## angeal23 (15 Nov. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Nov. 2012)

so lange sie nur blond ist und den Mund hält kann man sie ertragen


----------



## Gausi (15 Nov. 2012)

Jawoll!!!!!


----------



## simmi123 (15 Nov. 2012)

einfach rattenscharf


----------



## mytras (16 Nov. 2012)

das kann man als oooops bezeichnen


----------



## superb999 (16 Nov. 2012)

schönes missgeschick


----------



## Tuxpan (16 Nov. 2012)

perfekt, danke dafür


----------



## luiggi (16 Nov. 2012)

Endlich DANKE


----------



## Cydro (17 Nov. 2012)

Super, danke!


----------



## Kalimero (17 Nov. 2012)




----------



## celebstalki (17 Nov. 2012)

klasse "oops"


----------



## olli67 (18 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## paddy1146 (18 Nov. 2012)

Danke Super


----------



## jack25 (18 Nov. 2012)

Sie scheint einfach nicht älter zu werden! :thumbup:


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

fein, fein.


----------



## Atahualpa (12 Dez. 2012)

Mit Michelle mal 4 Wochen allein auf einer einsamen Insel unter Palmen - schade, dass solche Träume nicht wahr werden :-(


----------



## PromiFan (12 Dez. 2012)

Atahualpa schrieb:


> Mit Michelle mal 4 Wochen allein auf einer einsamen Insel unter Palmen - schade, dass solche Träume nicht wahr werden :-(



Aber dann nicht nur um sie im Bikini neben sich liegen zu haben oder ?


----------



## hulep (12 Dez. 2012)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## donalfiler (13 Dez. 2012)

wow! hermoso!


----------



## Smart77 (13 Dez. 2012)

Sehr nett,Danke


----------



## hulep (13 Dez. 2012)

immer wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## Tango01 (14 Dez. 2012)

Super Bilder. Danke


----------



## SPAWN (14 Dez. 2012)

Echt scharf, 
Danke für die tolle Collage!
mfg


----------



## burdy22 (16 Dez. 2012)

na schau mal einer an,so ein scharfer käfer

:thx:
:thx:
:thx:


----------



## Phate76 (16 Dez. 2012)

Michelle ist einfach der absolute Hammer


----------



## Coolhand (16 Dez. 2012)

Bei Michelle kann man nicht meckern.
Wenn sie sich nur nicht immer mit so Pappnasen wie Gottschalk oder Bohlen umgeben würde.


----------



## jameson (16 Dez. 2012)

die schöne michelle danke


----------



## dannysid (16 Dez. 2012)

die Frau ist einfach Godlike


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

Danke für den Rahmen


----------



## callede (22 Dez. 2012)

Schönes seltenes Bild! Danke dafür.


----------



## watcha (2 Jan. 2013)

Dank an den Träger ^^


----------



## hakky (2 Jan. 2013)

Michelle die schönste Mutter


----------



## Tizian007 (2 Jan. 2013)

will auch mitbaden mit der hübschen michelle


----------



## herb007 (2 Jan. 2013)

wow
tolle pics


----------



## naomay (12 Jan. 2013)

heiß die michelle


----------



## Nogood (12 Jan. 2013)

sehr knackig


----------



## figo86 (12 Jan. 2013)

ganz nett anzuschaueni


----------



## alfebo (12 Jan. 2013)

Schönes Bild ! Danke :thumbup:


----------



## harry25257 (14 Jan. 2013)

ein sehr seltener rutscher bei ihr :WOW::thx:


----------



## Mr.Money (14 Jan. 2013)

Yes Danke dafür


----------



## lighty2508 (16 Jan. 2013)

Nette Collage !


----------



## sch0rle (19 Jan. 2013)

aaah geil!


----------



## DerScout (21 Jan. 2013)

:thx:ups...


----------



## DAO (21 Jan. 2013)

La Belle Michelle


----------



## ghandi05 (26 Jan. 2013)

würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## goofy196 (27 Jan. 2013)

Uuuuups.....


----------



## ralf2111 (27 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Arbeit!!!!


----------



## Spiderschwein (27 Jan. 2013)

Danke!!!


----------



## hartel112 (27 Jan. 2013)

jaaaa... das passiert nunmal


----------



## Spencer100 (23 März 2013)

schöne runde Augen


----------



## swagger1 (23 März 2013)

uppsi :thx:


----------



## wolki (23 März 2013)

sie macht einfach immer eine gute figur.


----------



## looser24 (23 März 2013)

Michelle ist sowas von heiss. danke


----------



## schokozipfel (26 März 2013)

Super...kann ihr ruhig häufiger passieren


----------



## Donaldmusch (27 März 2013)

Sehr hübsch.


----------



## kienzer (27 März 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragoneye (19 Mai 2013)

Das hat er mit Absicht gemacht ;-)


----------



## LoveHeidi (19 Mai 2013)

wundervolles bild 
endlich mal so einen geilen einblick


----------



## ttck74 (19 Mai 2013)

Das leben ist schön, dankesehr


----------



## ttck74 (20 Mai 2013)

Das Bild lädt leider nicht mehr vollständig. Hilfe bitte


----------



## flowinki (28 Mai 2013)

Zeig uns doch bitte mehr!!!


----------



## mickeyblueeyes (28 Mai 2013)

Welch ein Glück für uns


----------



## benny83 (28 Mai 2013)

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## Gausi (28 Mai 2013)

Klasse Fotoaktion :-D


----------



## G3GTSp (31 Mai 2013)

toller blitzer von sexy Michelle


----------

